
Control Bootcamp – A lecture series on optimal and modern control - code_biologist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7l8mMjYVE&list=PLMrJAkhIeNNR20Mz-VpzgfQs5zrYi085m&index=2
======
code_biologist
I found this lecture series and I'm very much enjoying it, but the presenter's
whole youtube channel is a gold mine for anyone interested in linear algebra
topics as well.

